# Cast Iron Cooking



## SamanthaNY (Feb 6, 2009)

I didn't find any previous threads on this. Anyone a fan of cast-iron cookware? 







_Even though heavy iron cookware was first brought to North America by the early settlers of New England, none appreciate the pots and pans like the cooks of the South. Every home cook has at least one well-seasoned skillet they couldn't imagine cooking without, and many have corn stick and muffin pans, grill pans, and larger kettles or Dutch ovens, all made of heavy cast iron.

One of the reasons heavy iron is so highly valued is its cooking properties. Heat is evenly distributed and held, making it ideal for deep frying, searing and even baking. The versatility of the iron pot or skillet is unrivaled; use it on the stove top, grill, or in the oven. If you're still not convinced, check the price. An iron skillet will cost under $10, a fraction of the price of a comparable heavy aluminum or stainless steel pan, and it should last a lifetime.

Heavy iron cookware does have its drawbacks. The pots are quite heavy, often requiring two hands to lift, and might not be an option for cooks with physical limitations. They can become rusty if not properly cared for and seasoned regularly, a big challenge for many people.

To season a new iron pot, wash with mild soapy water, rinse and dry thoroughly, then coat the entire surface with oil or melted shortening, including outside and handles, and a lid if the pot has one. Once the entire surface is well-greased, place the pot in a 300° oven for about 30 minutes, with a baking sheet under it to catch any drips, then let it cool slightly; remove and wipe with paper towels. After each use, wash with mild soapy water and dry thoroughly, then add a little oil or melted fat to the pan and coat the inner surfaces completely.

If the pan ever begins to show signs of rusting or imparts a "metallic" taste, it will need to be reseasoned. Scour the pan well with steel wool and wash with soapy water. Rinse, dry thoroughly, then coat with shortening or oil and place in a 250° oven for about 2 hours. Wipe with paper towels to absorb any excess oil, and it's ready to use. Never put iron pots in the dishwasher._​
Recently I'm seeing cast-iron cookware lauded as a healthier, green alternative to nonstick cookware. (I like the seasoning process described there better than the one above)




I bought some cast-iron frying pans long ago - but I was a bit put off by their new (unseasoned) silver color, and I didn't find them any better than my regular pans. But... I've recently started using some old cast-iron from my mother's kitchen, and I'm starting to love it. I made a cast-iron cornbread that was fantastic! (it's from this book - which is great)




So - do you use cast iron cookware? 

Thoughts, comments, recipes? pics?


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Feb 6, 2009)

I have 4 cast iron skillets, a dutch oven and a chicken fryer and love them..I use them mainly to fry food in.They are great for fried chicken and potatoes. Some times in the summer time we will build a fire with wood in a smoker and fry chicken or chicken fried steak in the chicken fryer. 

I wouldn't suggest cooking anything you have to add water to in them.That makes them rust faster.

I usually re-season my skillet after about the 4th use and wash. I noticed they didn't say to heat them on the fire after you wash them,it helps gets all of the moisture off of the cast iron.


----------



## Tad (Feb 6, 2009)

I've pretty much always insisted on a cast iron frying pan, I never did trust those non-stick coatings. Treat them right and anyway things don't stick, and if you slip up and burn things on, you can scour the heck out of them without damaging the pan.

Added bonus, believe it or not it may help with your iron levels. I saw an article a few years ago saying that archeologists noted a reduction in the signs of anemia in the bones they studied from various cultures, after iron cookware was adopted there  (OK, I'm sure the amount of iron you get that way is minimal, unless you are simmering things in iron pots all day, but better a little extra iron than a little extra Teflon, right?)

And there is something to the long usage.....my mother used to try and try to make yorkshire puddings, but they always fell. Until at one point they stopped falling. She hadn't done anything different, and all she can think of is that her old (steel) muffin tray had finally become sufficiently well seasoned to make some difference in how they cooked. (steel doesn't season like cast iron does, but non-stainless steel does still have some of that same nature. We have a (non-stainless) steel wok that we treat much like we do the cast iron pans)


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 8, 2009)

I had never used a cast iron pan until I moved in with Steve, but now it's one of my favorite things to cook with. I swear, everything tastes better cooked in it!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 8, 2009)

How often do you guys season your pans? And what do you use?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 8, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> How often do you guys season your pans? And what do you use?



I season mine after every wash. Mine is still fairly new though..so it needs it more often.

I let it dry on the heat..wipe it out with a paper towel and then I pour some canola or vegetable oil on a paper towel and season it that way..

If i had some..I'd probably always season it with bacon grease!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 8, 2009)

This is all pretty interesting to me. Being a northern gal myself, I have never cooked with cast iron. I have a question though: do you wash the pan ever with soap and water, or just wipe it out and season it?

I've heard of people having cast iron pans passed down in their family, getting better with age. Is that because of the years of 'seasoning' (and is seasoning just rubbing with oil?) That sounds pretty cool.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 8, 2009)

From what I've read - after purchasing your cast-iron, you wash it in hot, soapy water before it's first seasoning (some come pre-seasoned, but that's a different deal)... then, it never sees soap again. Washing consists of hot water only, then re-seasoning if needed. 

I'm seeing quite a bit of reference to drying over heat as Misty mentioned... that sounds like a good idea too, because it will seat the oil while quickly removing any moisture. 

And yes - the years of seasoning is primarily what makes cast iron not only last forever, but also become treasured heirlooms for their versatility and performance. If you read some of the links upthread, they give detailed directions on seasoning. It's not just the oil, but heat as well. 

So here's my next question. Does it matter if you switch from sweet to savory in the same cast iron pan? If I've used my trusted pan mainly for making bacon and eggs, will my pineapple upsidedown cake taste funky?


----------



## Carl1h (Feb 8, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> So here's my next question. Does it matter if you switch from sweet to savory in the same cast iron pan? If I've used my trusted pan mainly for making bacon and eggs, will my pineapple upsidedown cake taste funky?



For me the line between what I do and don't cook in my cast iron has more to do with acidity than anything else. Acidic foods, like tomato sauces, tend to pick up more flavor from the pan and so I cook them in my stainless pans instead. I would be wary of pineapple because of the acidity.

That being said I have had some mighty good pots of chili made in big cast iron pots, so experimentation might be the best answer to tell you what you like cooked in cast iron and what you don't


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 9, 2009)

I have enameled cast iron (a gorgeous Le Creuset Dutch oven that I adore) but I wonder about cast iron. I've been wanting to get one for a long time, because I hate the idea of Teflon.

So, question for the masses: what's your experience with pre-seasoned cast iron pans? I don't mind seasoning pans myself -- I have a wok that is seasoned that no one touches but me -- but it just seems like it's a process that could take awhile. Are the pans usable when they're new? And what are the pre-seasoned ones like?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm finding it's actually difficult now to buy an UN-preseaoned pan... and I'm hearing some horror stories about the preseaon coating flaking off and being found in food. I have a preseasoned one coming in the mail, and I think I'm going to scrub it thoroughly and season it myself. 

I do have three small fry pans that I bought unseasoned, and they were disturbingly silver at first. I've used them very little, but I'm starting to like them more now. The first foods cooked in them weren't bad, but the cooking experience was lacking because the pans weren't as nonstick as they eventually will be. And that silver color is just unnerving. 

The problem with buying unseasoned pans is that I think you sacrifice a bit on quality. Most of the big-name makers all preseasoning now, not for pan quality, but because people will just *think* the pan is better because it's black in color. Plus, they'll obviously pony up the bucks for it. The unseasoned pans that I have are no-name stuff, were very cheap, and it shows in the casting. It's a bit pitted and rough in some places (not the cook surface), though I don't think that will affect long term durability. We'll see.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Feb 9, 2009)

I rather have non-seasoned pans..It takes time to season one but at least you know what it has been seasoned with.

My son bought me a cast iron griddle that was pre-seasoned. When I got it home I scrubbed it with a good steel wool scrubber to get rid of the seasoning..I then re-seasoned it myself so I would know what was used to season it. I normally use vegetable or canola oil.

I agree with Carl..I wouldn't use to much acidic food in them because it makes them rust faster even after being seasoned. I also try to keep water out of mine not unless I am cleaning one of them.


----------



## Tad (Feb 9, 2009)

Various quick thoughts on my favorite cook-ware:

I would never scrub a cast iron pan with soap, but a quick dunk in the dishpan and wipe wont cause much trouble. But normally I find that if the pan is warm (hasnt cooled down yet, or I run hot water into it), it is easy to get very clean with a scrub brush. In general you dont want to disturb the seasoning, which is basically just grease filling the natural pores in the metal, so anything that would really suck out grease (like a lot of soap, or long soaking) is a bad idea.

One reason for drying over heat is just being practical. Even once the inside is scrubbed clean, if you wipe it thoroughly with a tea towel you are apt to leave some discoloration on your tea towel. If you dont dry it thoroughly, it will be inclined to rust. You can use paper towel of course, but that can be a bit of a waste. So if we have time, once weve shaken off what water we can (and maybe given a light swish with a towel) well stick it back on the stove on low, and it will dry in a few minutes.

A rough non-cooking surface may not be pretty, but that is not really a sign of poor quality. Classically cast iron was cast on sand molds, which of course left a rough outer surface. The cooking surface was then polished smoother through some method or other. I have no idea now higher-end modern ones are made, but I think some of the cheap ones may still be sand-cast. They will work just as well as the fancier one, so I think it comes down to a question of what look you prefer.

The shiny, silver, color is the color of polished cast iron. The black color essentially comes from old grease filling in the pours of the metal. So as it turns more black youll know that the seasoning is setting in. 

Aside from our main frying pan, we also have a plett pan which is a Finnish pan for making small pancakes. A lot of the ones kicking around my neck of the woods are quite old and all have their own character. A lot of Finnish immigrants at the turn of the century apparently worked in iron works, so when they could not find plett pans over here they did a little extra-curicular casting after work to make them. My plett pan was a garage sale pick-up, so I have no idea how old it actually is. Makes lovely pancakes, however


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 9, 2009)

Plett pan? Is that this?: 





Seems lovely - but how do you flip the pancakes? lol


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't have too much to add, but I switched to cast-iron pans about 3 years ago, and haven't looked back. Great tools to have in the kitchen. I probably cook more acidic stuff in there than I should, but I haven't really noticed much effect on the taste.

I re-season with canola oil usually. If I've gone out of town without making sure the pan was absolutely dry and I get some rust, I re-scrub with soap and water, and then do the oven seasoning method, for which I use Crisco.


----------



## Tad (Feb 9, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Plett pan? Is that this?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, like that, but all black and well used looking, of course!

And for flipping I've always just used a kitchen knife (the recipe gives a slightly soft and grippy surface, and they should be only about 1/6" so they are not heavy, and the 'grippiness' let's them hold onto the knife when you flip them.

OK, I admit, every now and then I drop one somewhere than back in its spot.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 9, 2009)

I would be sooo tempted to flip that pan up and have pancakes a-flyin'


----------



## Tad (Feb 9, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I would be sooo tempted to flip that pan up and have pancakes a-flyin'



brat!


----------



## Sugar (Feb 11, 2009)

Gosh I feel like I'm late to the party!

I have 3 cast iron skillets from my great great grandmother. I had to re-season one due to a horrific salmon patty incident but the other two are perfect and the food never sticks. 

Because the one that needed a fresh coat wasn't new I just decided that one is for sausage and bacon only. I cleaned it well and did the bake it in the oven with actual lard for 3 nights in a row and now it only gets greasy food cooked in it. The seasoning still isn't done but it's much better now.


----------



## GenericGeek (Feb 11, 2009)

Used a lot of cast iron when "car camping" with Scouts (it's a mite heavy for backpacking, mind you. ) _Yummm... Peach cobbler in a Dutch oven... _(Drool.)

The seasoning technique I've seen used involves scouring the cast iron with a paste of oil/grease and rock salt. Has anyone else seen it done it this way?


----------



## spaz-fa (Feb 11, 2009)

I've always been a fan of cast iron because it will actually hold the flavor of whatever you cook in it. What makes cast iron so different from steel or aluminum pans is the properties of the metal. The metal structure is actually wide enough to allow some of the flavor, spices, oils what have you into the surface of the pan. The best way to wash a cast iron pan is similar to stoneware !!! Only use mild soap!!! as soap can actually get absorbed into the metal. Cast iron is my favorite cookware to work with i think it makes things easier (maybe because i have a gas stove) However, interesting fact I was told when I was younger that cast iron was so durable that even if your house burned down you could go back and get your cast iron pan. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 12, 2009)

I love my cast iron pans. I have two, one that I stole from my mom. (she still goes on about that). I usually just fry in mine. But she recently told me that she bakes corn bread in it. I have to find out more about that.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 12, 2009)

I made cornbread in my cast iron pan! I was nervous about it, lol - but it turned out great. It's from a cookbook I showed upthread. It was awesome, and had this fantastic custard center. Completely yum.


----------



## Jane (Feb 14, 2009)

Like Misty, I wash mine with soapy water after every use, and then just reseason on the cooktop with a little oil.

Once you've used cast iron a long time, it will build up a residue on the outside of the pan from carbonization (at least that's what I've been told it was). Every few years my mother would build a big hot fire in the backyard, and put her skillets into the fire. This would remove the carbon, and they would be much more like new on the outside. I've had friends who always did this with their campfire.

Just let them cool, (you may have to pry off the last of the residue) take them in, swish them out, and reseason with oil.

I'm 55 and have cooked with cast iron my entire life.

And yes, I had a doctor tell me that if you cook acidic foods in them (anything with a tomato based sauce) it will shed a little iron that is very accesssible by your body.

It's not that hard to care for if you don't stick it in the dishwasher. Even if that happens, and it starts rusting, reseason the pan, then wipe with a cloth. Later the oil will have absorbed into the pan, and no more rust.

I really dislike non-stick cookware, as I've had two silverstone lined kettles that the coating flaked off into the food. Any that you use very long look different, and that crap has to be getting into the food.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 14, 2009)

Jane said:


> Like Misty, I wash mine with soapy water after every use, and then just reseason on the cooktop with a little oil.
> 
> Once you've used cast iron a long time, it will build up a residue on the outside of the pan from carbonization (at least that's what I've been told it was). Every few years my mother would build a big hot fire in the backyard, and put her skillets into the fire. This would remove the carbon, and they would be much more like new on the outside. I've had friends who always did this with their campfire.
> 
> ...



Glad to see I am not the only one who washes mine after each use. My mom and grandmother always washed theirs and I followed suit.


----------



## Jane (Feb 14, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> Glad to see I am not the only one who washes mine after each use. My mom and grandmother always washed theirs and I followed suit.



You, Misty, and I. Must be an Oklahoma thing. LOL

No, I've had friends cook for me in ones they hadn't washed and the flavors of five meals carried forward. This is seldom a Good thing.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 14, 2009)

Jane said:


> You, Misty, and I. Must be an Oklahoma thing. LOL
> 
> No, I've had friends cook for me in ones they hadn't washed and the flavors of five meals carried forward. This is seldom a Good thing.



ewwww. that does not sound good.


----------



## Tad (Feb 16, 2009)

Jane said:


> You, Misty, and I. Must be an Oklahoma thing. LOL
> 
> No, I've had friends cook for me in ones they hadn't washed and the flavors of five meals carried forward. This is seldom a Good thing.





jewels_mystery said:


> ewwww. that does not sound good.



With good scrubbing, even without soap, we haven't found the flavor really carrying over....then again, we use ours mostly as a fry pan, not a sauce-pan, which might make a difference?

However my father, on one of the rare occasions that he cooked when I was growing up, cooked liver in a cast iron frying pan, then immediately cooked potato pancakes, which took on the colour of the liver. Possibly also the flavour, but seeing as nobody was willing to eat the liver coloured potato pancakes we'll never know for sure. 

Come to think of it, that may have also been the last time that my father was allowed to cook, so I wonder how accidental it really was....


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay so... now that I'm on board with the whole cast iron thing, how do I go about getting one? Are the expensive ones better? Are there certain formulations of cast iron that are better? Brands that are better than others? I'm wondering if it's worth spending $50 for a pan, or whether I should get a cheapass one and season it myself. Does weight matter? Should I haunt garage sales?

Edumacate me, people.


----------



## Jane (Feb 16, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Okay so... now that I'm on board with the whole cast iron thing, how do I go about getting one? Are the expensive ones better? Are there certain formulations of cast iron that are better? Brands that are better than others? I'm wondering if it's worth spending $50 for a pan, or whether I should get a cheapass one and season it myself. Does weight matter? Should I haunt garage sales?
> 
> Edumacate me, people.



Haunt garage sales. They will have the best. Cheap is fine. The best thing about them is their even distribution of heat.

That conglomerate store chain that starts with a W carries a good brand. Just get a heavy one. You'll wear it down over time.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5969628

As does Target: http://www.target.com/Good-Cook-Cas...8&index=target&rh=k:cast iron cookware&page=1


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks, Jane! So the only benefit of spending lots of money is having one pre-seasoned, right? Hopefully I can find one seasoned at a garage sale but given the snow coming down, I don't think I'll be able to find any until May or June.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd be a little careful about the garage sale finds, unless you really know what you're looking for. Sure, you can scour down and reseason almost any pan, but I'd think twice about trying it with something that's been used to hold motor oil and such, ya know? Call me uptight, but I'd rather start with a new pan than wonder what was in the old one (unless it's a family hand me down). 

I just ordered a Lodge combo set from Amazon, and I'm VERY pleased with it after opening the box. I'm not so scared of the preseasoning now that's I've read the literature and seen the pan. I'll probably still scrub it down a bit before first use, but Lodge seems to be really good stuff.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks, Samantha. I was looking at those and was wondering about that particular brand. I appreciate the heads up and may give it a try unless I can find something nice at my local Target.


----------



## Jane (Feb 16, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Thanks, Samantha. I was looking at those and was wondering about that particular brand. I appreciate the heads up and may give it a try unless I can find something nice at my local Target.




The WalMart pieces are Lodge and preseasoned. Not that they would be seasoned well enough.

Honestly just heat them on a burner, put in some Canola oil...spread it around the pain with a paper towel, take off the extra, and what's left is perfect. Just let it soak into the pan.

This isn't brain surgery...but I was raised around cast iron all my life, and others may find it more complicated than I do. I would rather clean one and put it back ready to use rather than clean any other type of cookware.

I've scrubbed any burnt on mess you want to name off these (my mother cooked everything on HIGH and when her Alzheimer's was just beginning, there was no telling her not to cook. She had to set the kitchen on fire twice for that to sink in.)


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 16, 2009)

Jane said:


> The WalMart pieces are Lodge and preseasoned. Not that they would be seasoned well enough.



True, but it's at least a start. I think I'd be startled by the shiny brightness of brand new cast iron. I'm probably going to look at Target, as opposed to Wal*Mart. I'm kinda allergic to that place. 



> Honestly just heat them on a burner, put in some Canola oil...spread it around the pain with a paper towel, take off the extra, and what's left is perfect. Just let it soak into the pan.
> 
> This isn't brain surgery...but I was raised around cast iron all my life, and others may find it more complicated than I do. I would rather clean one and put it back ready to use rather than clean any other type of cookware.



Caring for it doesn't worry me at all, but it's more a lack of time and me being an instant gratification kind of cook. I have a wok that's cast iron (or some such metal) that requires that kind of care. The problem will be the rest of my family. As it is, no one is allowed to touch the wok except me because it's lost its seasoning more than once from poor care.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 16, 2009)

my roomie bought me a Lodge preseasoned one from Walmart. It doesn't need to be babied that much...and I think it was only like 15 bucks.

I just pan fried some ribeyes and then sauteed some mushrooms in it..


OMG..so good!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 16, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> my roomie bought me a Lodge preseasoned one from Walmart. It doesn't need to be babied that much...and I think it was only like 15 bucks.
> 
> I just pan fried some ribeyes and then sauteed some mushrooms in it..
> 
> ...



hmmm nothing like a steak cooked in a cast iron pan. its been awhile. Thanks for the suggestion Misty.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 18, 2009)

I bought two cast iron pans yesterday at Target and I *heart* cast iron cookware now. I got a 10 inch and a 12 inch, and used the 12 inch to make my mostly from scratch spaghetti sauce and cook some Italian sausages.

It was divine, and clean up was easy.

I'm in love. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 18, 2009)

Yay, Vick! 

I hope we can convert some more folks


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 19, 2009)

Thankyou everyone for all this great information. I got rid of my (excellent) old aluminium pots years ago after the Alzheimer's link and replaced them with stainless steel which I eventually got used to. 

I only found out about Teflon being a possible health risk, about a year ago (maybe even on this site) and I have been worried about it since. My two frying pans now have very scuffed coating, and I cannot believe that none of it gets into my food, given that some is clearly missing now.. where else would it have gone? I did love the convenience and quality of my Tefal Teflon frying pans, but now with everything above, I would love to replace them with a couple of cast iron ones. 

I will go look and see where I can find some in the UK - I have to admit Ive never seen them before, without either a non stick or ceramic coating on the interior. I am in love with my four Le Creuset casseroles (dutch ovens), though they have enamelled inners. 

Do you need to use an oven glove for the frying pan handle?


----------



## Jane (Feb 19, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Thankyou everyone for all this great information. I got rid of my (excellent) old aluminium pots years ago after the Alzheimer's link and replaced them with stainless steel which I eventually got used to.
> 
> I only found out about Teflon being a possible health risk, about a year ago (maybe even on this site) and I have been worried about it since. My two frying pans now have very scuffed coating, and I cannot believe that none of it gets into my food, given that some is clearly missing now.. where else would it have gone? I did love the convenience and quality of my Tefal Teflon frying pans, but now with everything above, I would love to replace them with a couple of cast iron ones.
> 
> ...



The frying pan handle is hotter than hell, so YES!!! I use kitchen towels, but you must use something. I can't believe I don't have the mark of a cast iron skillet branded into my hand as many times as I've lost my mind and grabbed them.

Macy's has been advertising their enamelled cast iron on sale this weekend. I've never used enamelled, so have no reference on these.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 19, 2009)

They make pot holders specifically for cast iron - shaped to fit right over the handle (shown on top of the pic below). A must-have, for me.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 19, 2009)

I need to get some of those handle cozies.  I'm just using my pot holders but those seem much more festive and fun. I'm on a long stretch at work right now so I don't have any time to cook until next week, but I keep looking at my pans longingly... while enjoying some kick ass spaghetti sauce! :eat2:

As for enameled cast iron, I've had a couple of Le Creuset pans and love them. I'm on my second dutch oven (I need to send the first one back 'cause the enamel peeled off, something that should never happen), and I've also used some of their other pieces. They're great but stupidly expensive. And they don't come in purple. Yet.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 19, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> And they don't come in purple. Yet.



Calphalon, does! haha, my sister and I split the cost of a large, enamel roaster from Calphalon for my mom for christmas 2 years ago. She loves it! 
She cooks bigger things like, roasts and chicken and the like in the big enameled roaster, but just the other night she did a pan full of meatballs in the big, black pan she has. SO good. They get done just right and are slightly crispy on some parts. 

Also, my family goes camping a lot, so a Dutch Oven is a TOTAL staple with us. My dad actually brings two along! Breakfast is totally amazing in them! He cooks the bacon first, and then drains some, but leaves enough in the pan. Then he cooks the eggs, and when they're still slightly runny he adds cubed up french bread and then the bacon chopped up. It's awesome. I melt cheese over mine 

The reason he brings TWO is so he can do multiple things at one time. Usually, at dinner, he's got some sort of beef stew or chicken and dumplings or goodness knows what else he comes up with in one pan, and then in the OTHER dutch oven he has pie filling and cake batter. You can do pretty much ANY pie filling with ANY cake batter and it will be good, trust me. 

On the same subject, Who likes Pie-Irons? Crescent dough and pie irons make ANYTHING good. Or biscuit dough. Flatten a piece of biscuit dough, fill it with chili, cheese and cut-up hot dog, and then put another piece of the dough on top, and then stick it in the fire checking every now and again until the dough is golden. I'm telling you people, it's good stuff.


----------



## Tad (Feb 19, 2009)

Another vote for handle cozies!

Also, while Le Creuset is the standard for enameled iron, Ikea of all places now seems to have some pretty good enameled iron cookware, and so far we love the dutch oven that we bought there last year.

For an all purpose frying pan I'd prefer pure cast iron to the enameled kind, however, as you can scrub anything off of cast iron, and at worst you have to re-season the pan. Short of melting the pan, it doesn't matter how much you burn stuff onto them, you can get it off with a little diligence (and maybe steel wool).

The ceramic coated kind....eh, those coatings are tough, but you can scratch them up :doh:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh. More fabulous cast iron cooking. Tonight I made a lentil dish that I got from our friend Jamie, in my cast iron pan. It was perfect -- the onion and garlic browned perfectly, the spices fried up aromatically, and the whole thing just came out perfect. I'm both thrilled but also appalled that I held onto my overpriced cookware for way too long.

Cast iron is cheap, easy to use, very forgiving, and I think I will marry it. :wubu:


----------



## Jane (Feb 24, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh my gosh. More fabulous cast iron cooking. Tonight I made a lentil dish that I got from our friend Jamie, in my cast iron pan. It was perfect -- the onion and garlic browned perfectly, the spices fried up aromatically, and the whole thing just came out perfect. I'm both thrilled but also appalled that I held onto my overpriced cookware for way too long.
> 
> Cast iron is cheap, easy to use, very forgiving, and I think I will marry it. :wubu:



That may be on my tombstone: Married to her cast iron.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 26, 2009)

Jane said:


> That may be on my tombstone: Married to her cast iron.



And the love gets deeper.  Last night I cooked chicken and garlic, and then incorporated the yummiy little crispy garlicky bits into an alfredo type sauce for fettucine. It was delish. Tonight? Sausage, onions and bell peppers (green, yellow and orange) cooked in the cast iron to perfection, then lovingly placed into a baguette with a kiss of tomato sauce, some mozzarella cheese, and baked in the oven until crispy.

Oh yeah. If there was such a thing as cast iron porn, I'd probably be directing it.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 26, 2009)

hmmm I didn't know about the cozies. I need to get some.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 23, 2010)

I do not know if this belongs here, but it deals with cast iron pans. I just discovered the website www.shopgoodwill.com. In the cookware section, there are all types of cast iron pots-corn bread molds, bear muffin molds, etc. I have never seen cast iron pans like these. Thought I would pass it on to my fellow cooks.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I have 3 of the molded cast iron..2 of them are of corn cobs with husk and 1 is a fish one..I use to have the cast iron cornbread or cake skillet that had the 8 slots so when you made cornbread it all had a crusty side..My brother used it once on a camping trip,left it in the rain,never could get it to season right again,it stayed rusty all the time..


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 26, 2010)

Ahhhh I feel so left out. I think I am going to snag one. I swear I have never seen these in the stores.....or at least where I shop.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jan 28, 2010)

When you get one just do it like any other cast iron...I normally do not wash my molded cast iron as much as my skillets..I do not use them as much...If I make cornbread in them I wipe them out and store them...


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 30, 2010)

Word of caution,
Dont cook tomatoes or other highly acidic foods in cast iron, as that will destroy the pans finish. Enameled is fine.


----------



## Jane (Jan 31, 2010)

I cook tomato based products in mine all the time. It is actually an excellent source of iron in you diet.

You can reseason any cast iron pan even if rusted to be damned. It just takes a little time.


----------



## Isla620 (Feb 9, 2010)

Add me to the cast-iron fan club. I started incorporating it into my cooking about 4 or 5 months ago. I haven't switched over entirely, but it's totally revolutionized the way I bake. My cornbread kicks so much ass now, and I made a Russian apple cake tonight that turned out pretty good.

Does anyone use a cast-iron grill pan? I love doing steaks on mine, but it smokes up the house something awful. I switched to using oils with a higher smoke point, but there was only a marginal improvement. Any suggestions?


----------



## wtchmel (Feb 12, 2010)

count me in, cast iron are the only skillets I have. I personally feel that non stick cookwear is of the devil, along with plastic and microwaves


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Feb 13, 2010)

Isla I use just a tiny bit of canola oil on my grill skillet,just on the raised parts,never in the deeper grooves and it doesn't seem to smoke as much...


----------



## Isla620 (Feb 16, 2010)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Isla I use just a tiny bit of canola oil on my grill skillet,just on the raised parts,never in the deeper grooves and it doesn't seem to smoke as much...



This worked like a charm yesterday! Thank you!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Feb 22, 2010)

You are welcome and I am glad to hear it worked so well!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2010)

You can take an extremely rusted cast iron oven or skillet to a machine shop or autobody repair (call ahead) to have it dry sandblasted. This will usually remove even the most stubborn rusted bits. 

*Note: Season the skillet/oven immediately!*


----------

